# IS raw pork OK?



## emjworks05

I was wondering if feeding raw prok to dogs is ok? is it healthy?


----------



## GSDLover_Forever

Some say feeding raw is healthy, some say it's not. 

When you think about it, their ancestors, the wolves didn't get "special food", they got whatever they could kill. They didn't have "owners" to cook it for them on a stove, they ate it raw. They survived. They lived. They were healthy.

Then you've got some people who wonder "how SAFE is it from parasites, salmonella?" things like that...But see above what I wrote.

Don't forget, it can get pricey, do you have/are you willing to spend that kind of money? Yet, the health of the dog is utmost important. I'd talk with a good veterinarian about this one, and see what others here have to say...There are raw feeders on this great place!


----------



## mspiker03

I feed raw pork necks to my dogs all the time! You might want to check out the BARF/Raw food section/forum below this one!

ETA: you might want to limit the amount of raw pork at first - too much has been known to cause gas in some puppers!


----------



## onyx'girl

I feed pork neck bones as well, the dogs love them, but sometimes upchuck them due to the bone fragments not being digested. I only feed these once every two weeks or so as they are more $ than I like to spend. If I fed them more often, the dogs may not have the digestion problem?


----------



## tracyc

Mine eat raw pork regularly (as in several times a week) with no issues. It's a cheap red meat source--pork heart, pork butt, pork picnic, and pork neckbones are the items I buy most.


----------



## AbbyK9

Like mspiker pointed out, pork can cause gas in some dogs. I know it gave my Abby the stinkiest dog farts you can imagine - nothing else raw that she ate caused any gas like that. *laughs*

I think a lot of people are worried about pork possibly being a source of trichinosis (roundworm). The way roundworm ends up in meat is as follows: infective juvenile roundworms live in the muscles of the host. When a carnivore or omnivore eats the raw or undercooked meat, they become infected. It's still very commonly found in wild game (especially bear), but very uncommon in pork nowadays. It used to be common in pork when there was little regulation regarding what farmers could feed their pigs, and since pigs are omnivores, being fed infected meats would get them infected.

If you're worried about trichinosis in pork or any wild game, it's recommended to freeze it for 20 days (3 weeks) before feeding, or cook it, but it's not that much of a worry these days.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Raw pork in the US is safe. Due to stringent rules on feeding pigs we have almost eliminated Trich in pork.

Overseas it's a much different story.


----------



## arycrest

I have a friend in Iowa who's a hog farmer and he also breeds WGSDs. He's been feeding his dogs raw pork for years without any problems.


----------



## big_dog7777

> Originally Posted By: Luca_stlMine eat raw pork regularly (as in several times a week) with no issues. It's a cheap red meat source--pork heart, pork butt, pork picnic, and pork neckbones are the items I buy most.


I feed the exact same as these are economical cuts of meat, especially the picnic hams and butt. Inexpensive muscle meat is not easy to find, and pork is the cheapest.


----------



## emjworks05

The reason why i asked is because we have some pork left from when we bought half a pig from a butcher and we dont really care for the steaks and the chops, they are just sitting in the freezer so i was thinkin i would feed them to my girl thought she would love it.


----------



## Castlemaid

That sounds fine. I'm a raw feeder too and did a bit of research on the safety of feeding raw pork to your dog and I now feed it all the time, as others have said, new regulations on what pigs are allowed to be fed makes it pretty safe. Your girl will love you for it!


----------



## Brightelf

Can someone explain why pork is supposed to be unsafe for raw feeding to dogs? My breeder has very strongly warned against feeding pork. (all her dogs are raw fed, weaned onto raw, raw is in her contract, etc)

I live in Germany... pork is cheapest here-- but I wonder of the safety here, too? Input on raw pork's safety.. why or why not? Anyone know about raw pork in Germany/Europe, by chance? (well, I just thought I'd ask.. LOL)


----------



## Peet

Hi Patti,

I am probably the one who warned in previous posts about raw feeding of Pork in Europe. 

It has to do with the Aujeszky-virus. This is a virus that is not harmful to the pigs themselves, but very harmful to dogs! It will kill your dog, if it eats infected, raw pork. 

That is the reason a lot of Europeans do not feed raw pork.

If you want to feed it: cook it first! And of course, remove the bones. If it has been cooked for about 10-15 minutes, it is safe.

Of course, my answer relates to the European situation. I have no idea how this is in the US.


----------



## 3K9Mom

> Originally Posted By: Peet
> 
> If you want to feed it: cook it first!


Hey Patti, 

I still cook pork intended for my kids. I just toss it on a baking dish, smother it with cinnamon and garlic powder (ooh, antioxidants) and cloves (zinc) which are all good for kids with allergies. (350 oven, covered dish, about 20 minutes) Then I serve it warm. (with applesauce for vitamin C) OMG! They LOVE me on pork days.









BTW, I serve Dh the same thing, but I put his back in for another 10 minutes. And I drizzle a bit of brown sugar on his.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

PRV info on Pork in the US:

http://www.pork.org/PorkScience/SwineHealth.aspx?c=DiseaseSurveillance



> Quoteseudorabies virus is still found in the feral swine of the United States and serves as a potential means for reintroduction. Pork producers must be diligent to prevent contact between feral and commercial swine. The USDA is presently re-evaluating their PRV surveillance plans in order to focus more on the feral/commercial interface, now that the virus is eradicated from commercial production.


----------



## LJsMom

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Peet
> 
> If you want to feed it: cook it first!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Patti,
> 
> I still cook pork intended for my kids. I just toss it on a baking dish, smother it with cinnamon and garlic powder (ooh, antioxidants) and cloves (zinc) which are all good for kids with allergies. (350 oven, covered dish, about 20 minutes) Then I serve it warm. (with applesauce for vitamin C) OMG! They LOVE me on pork days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I serve Dh the same thing, but I put his back in for another 10 minutes. And I drizzle a bit of brown sugar on his.
Click to expand...

What cut of pork are you using?


----------



## 3K9Mom

Usually this big loin (sausage-looking) thing that I get at Costco for $2.19/lb (I cut it into chops myself). It's not super cheap, but I buy it once every two weeks or so, and mix the pork in here and there for a few days. It's a nice change from cheaper meats that they eat a lot more of.

(Except Dh. He eats his pork chops in one meal.







)


----------



## Maedchen

_It has to do with the Aujeszky-virus. This is a virus that is not harmful to the pigs themselves, but very harmful to dogs! It will kill your dog, if it eats infected, raw pork. _

Awhile ago I read somewhere that Aujetzky isn't fatal, but can be treated with antibiotics- I'm not sure if this was in regards to humans or dogs though.








But I still wouldn't feed pork- not worth taking any chances.


----------



## emjworks05

So reading feed back from people who say feed raw and people that say do not feed raw im not sure what to do???


----------



## tracyc

Welcome to the uncharted waters of raw feeding.







Like many things in life, you have to do what you believe is best, and balance the risk-versus-reward. Do your own research--start by simply Googling the subject. 

Pork is by no means a required item in any dog's raw diet. So if you don't want to feed pork, or don't feel comfortable feeding it--then just leave it off the menu. Or do like others here and cook it. There is no single right way to feed a dog---same as feeding yourself of your human children--you learn what you can, then do the best you can.


----------



## 3K9Mom

I cook pork, but having read all the information, I think it's probably safe to feed it raw, unless you live in Europe. 

I just like cooking it because then I can load it up with the spices that I want to include in my dogs' diets, and have the spices taste palatable.... And I can feed Dh at the same time.


----------



## emjworks05

Ok thank you all so much for all of the advice/opinions i really appreciate it!


----------



## Peet

Maedchen[i said:


> It has to do with the Aujeszky-virus. This is a virus that is not harmful to the pigs themselves, but very harmful to dogs! It will kill your dog, if it eats infected, raw pork. [/i]
> 
> Awhile ago I read somewhere that Aujetzky isn't fatal, but can be treated with antibiotics- I'm not sure if this was in regards to humans or dogs though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I still wouldn't feed pork- not worth taking any chances.


Aujesky-disease is caused by a virus, not by bacteria. It is therefore not treatable with antibiotics. At least, that's what the vet's are telling me here. So, I am not taking any chances, either.


----------



## The Stig

I feed my pup raw pork necks. No issues. She loves it.


----------



## Lin

I feed pork. Pork ribs, shoulder, picnic roast, neck bones, and pigs feet.


----------



## GrandJan

> Originally Posted By: LinI feed pork. Pork ribs, shoulder, picnic roast, neck bones, and pigs feet.


Ditto. Pork is one of the staples of my dogs' diet.


----------



## Amaruq

I go in spurts with Pork feeding ribs, necks, butts, picnic roasts, feet and sometimes I can score hearts, kidneys and liver too. 

When you buy a butchered pig directly from the butcher what "leftovers" should I put on my list to ask the butchers for?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqWhen you buy a butchered pig directly from the butcher what "leftovers" should I put on my list to ask the butchers for?


I would ask for everything! Head, feet, tail, all organs and all bones (leg bones for recreational chewing).


----------

